# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  العمليه ضلمت قوى- ايه رايكم فى شوية رومانسيه-

## عايده العشرى

يانبع حنان بيترقرق
فى صوت كروان بيزقزق
ونور فجرى اللى بيشقشق
فى نظره كلها أحساس
باحبه ياناس

واولع له شموع قلبى
تنور له طريق دربى
واقول فى النور وليه اخبى
ف هواه القلب داب اخلاص
باحبه ياناس

وأغزل له مشاعرى شال
تدفيه م الهوا لو مال
واغنيله يروق الحال
ببسمه من ثغر حساس
باحبه ياناس

وأفرش له طريقه حرير
خدود الورد تفوح بعبير
وأحن اليه واحب واغير
واخبى  من عيون الناس
باحبه ياناس

----------


## أم أحمد

يا صباح الرومانسية والكلام الجميل الرقيق
ايه الحاجات الحلوة دي يا جميل
تسلمي اختي الحبيبة علي القصيدة الرائعة
ايوة كده شوية رومانسية بقي لحسن خلاص تعبنا اوي من اللي بيحصل
في انتظار تفاعل الجميع ان شاء الله
خالص مودتي
 :f2:

----------


## طارق المملوك

يا اااه كنت فين من زمان يا عايدة
والله خرجتينا من الحروب و الانهزامات و السياسة الى افق رحب اتقنت به التحليق و اخذتنا معك الى السماء الرحبه
ما اروع رقة الكلمات و الحروب وما اجمل موسيقى الحروف التى تتمايل و تتارجح على لحن رومانسي رقيق
دمت مبدعة اختى العزيزة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت عايده

وصلتني انا تحديداً رسالتك
وأعجبتني كثيراً رومانسيتك
وقصيدتك وأعدك بأن أفعل ماأقترحتيه
ولكن ـ ـ ـ ـ
ضلمت فيها كثير من القسوه
وفيها أيضاً أشياء أخرى أحتفظ بها لنفسي

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## sayedattia

> *وأفرش له طريقه حرير*
> *خدود الورد تفوح بعبير*
> *وأحن اليه واحب واغير*
> *واخبى من عيون الناس*
> *باحبه ياناس*



 

*الأخت العزيزة / عايدة*
*حقاً ماقلت ... ما احوجنا الي الرومانسية* 
*وهذه عمل كنت قد كتبته من زمااااااااان*
*أرجو أن ينال رضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم*


*بابعتلـــك جـــــــوا ب*

*بابعتـــــــلك جواب .. مع طير ا لســــمـــــا* 
*ياريته يجــــــــيلك ... وانت في الهنـــــــــا*
*بادعيـــــــلك يارب .. تقـــــرآه بحــــــــــب*
*وترفرف معــــــاه ...في بحور الهـــــــوي*
*بابعتـــــــلك جواب .. مع طير ا لســــمـــــا* 
*ياريته يجــــــــيلك ... وانت في الهنـــــــــا*


*ياحبيبي يا روحي .. ياأ غلي من روحــــي*
*بادعيلك من قلبي .. تنــــــــول المنــــــــي*
*بابعــــتلك جوا ب .. مع طيــــر ا لســــمــــا* 
*ياريــته يجـــــــيلك ... وانت في الهنــــــــــا*


*يارب تــــــرد ..... علــي حالـــي تــــــرق* 
*وتــداوي جروحي ..... ونبقي ســـــــــوا*
*بابعــــتلك جوا ب .. مع طيــــر ا لســــمــــا* 
*ياريــته يجـــــــيلك ... وانت في الهنــــــــــا*



*ودائماً بالخير نلتقي علي طريق الكلمة ....*
*       *

----------


## بنت مصر

الله الله على هذا الشاعرية والكلمات الدافئة الجميلة
اللي نثرتيها يا حبيبة قلبي عايدة الغالية 

وايضا الاضافة الرائع للاستاذ سيد عطية


تسلم ايديكم يارب

وخلونا بقا شوية نقرا ونستمع باجمل كلمات في الحب


بسنت

----------


## عايده العشرى

> يا صباح الرومانسية والكلام الجميل الرقيق
> ايه الحاجات الحلوة دي يا جميل
> تسلمي اختي الحبيبة علي القصيدة الرائعة
> ايوة كده شوية رومانسية بقي لحسن خلاص تعبنا اوي من اللي بيحصل
> في انتظار تفاعل الجميع ان شاء الله
> خالص مودتي


الاخت الحبيبه ام أحمد
ياصباح الفل والورد والياسمين
 عليكى وعلى كل الموجودين 
شوية شقاوه كده ع الماشى
وكلمتين حنينين يللا مايجراشى
واهو كله بثوابه

----------


## عايده العشرى

> يا اااه كنت فين من زمان يا عايدة
> والله خرجتينا من الحروب و الانهزامات و السياسة الى افق رحب اتقنت به التحليق و اخذتنا معك الى السماء الرحبه
> ما اروع رقة الكلمات و الحروب وما اجمل موسيقى الحروف التى تتمايل و تتارجح على لحن رومانسي رقيق
> دمت مبدعة اختى العزيزة


الاخ العزيز طارق
انا هنا على طول ومعاكم  باحاول استحمل
بس مايمنعش شوية توازن
شكرا على اطراءك على القصيده او الاغنيه 
وفين مساهمتك؟؟

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *الأخت عايده
> 
> وصلتني انا تحديداً رسالتك
> وأعجبتني كثيراً رومانسيتك
> وقصيدتك وأعدك بأن أفعل ماأقترحتيه
> ولكن ـ ـ ـ ـ
> ضلمت فيها كثير من القسوه
> وفيها أيضاً أشياء أخرى أحتفظ بها لنفسي
> 
> عصام علم الدين*


الاخ العزيز عصام
والله ماقصدتك انت بالذات
انا لاقيتنى معاكم وكل كلامنا بقى سياسه واحباط
وللمناسبه فان عيد ميلاد زوجى كان هذا الاسبوع فكتبت له هذه الاغنيه 
وقلت اشرككوا معايا لانكم اخوتى
ليه بس مفترض ان انا أوأه

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *الأخت العزيزة / عايدة*
> *حقاً ماقلت ... ما احوجنا الي الرومانسية* 
> *وهذه عمل كنت قد كتبته من زمااااااااان*
> *أرجو أن ينال رضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم*
> 
> 
> *بابعتلـــك جـــــــوا ب*
> 
> *بابعتـــــــلك جواب .. مع طير ا لســــمـــــا* 
> ...


الاخ العزيز والشاعر الجميل سيد عطيه
لو كنت اعرف انى قصيدتى هتخلينا نشوف الحاجات الحلوه دى كنت نشرتها من زمان
تسلم ايدك وزوقك

----------


## LORDKAZA

والله فعلا اختي العزيزة عايده زي العسل عارفه  كلمة باحبه يا ناس ( طالعه منك جميله جدا ) ومديه روح جميله وخفيفه للقصيده بجد جميله

----------


## عايده العشرى

> الله الله على هذا الشاعرية والكلمات الدافئة الجميلة
> اللي نثرتيها يا حبيبة قلبي عايدة الغالية 
> 
> وايضا الاضافة الرائع للاستاذ سيد عطية
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكم يارب
> 
> وخلونا بقا شوية نقرا ونستمع باجمل كلمات في الحب
> ...



الله عليكى يابسنت وعلى حضورك الرائع
قلبى كان حاسس انك عايزه تقراى فكتبت
صباح الفل

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الاخ العزيز عصام
> والله ماقصدتك انت بالذات
> انا لاقيتنى معاكم وكل كلامنا بقى سياسه واحباط
> وللمناسبه فان عيد ميلاد زوجى كان هذا الاسبوع فكتبت له هذه الاغنيه 
> وقلت اشرككوا معايا لانكم اخوتى
> ليه بس مفترض ان انا أوأه


*الأخت الفاضله عايده
وأنا لم أقصد أنك قصدتيني ولكن شعرت بحاجتي مثلك إلى بعض الهدوء مع نفسي
بس برضه معترض على ضلمت
تقبلي أنت وزوجك الكريم خالص تحياتي وأدعو الله العلي القدير أن يبارك لكما ويملأ بيتكما دوما بالحب
والإستقرار وكل الخير

أخوكم عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> والله فعلا اختي العزيزة عايده زي العسل عارفه  كلمة باحبه يا ناس ( طالعه منك جميله جدا ) ومديه روح جميله وخفيفه للقصيده بجد جميله


الاخ العزيز هانى
حبة شقاوه كده ع الماشى ما بتحصلش كثير
كنت عارفه انها هتعجبك بصفتك شاعر الرومانسيه على هذه الصفحه
شكرا لمرورك وانتظر دائما تعليقك

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

عشانك بس ياعايدة
ودعوة للهوا قايدة
عشان انتى اكيد اختي
هفتحلك تانى الادراج
واطلعلك حاجات عندي
قفلت عليها من مدة
وشوفي ازاى
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أصعب حلم 
لو مش ممكن تحلم بيها 
احلم بيك 
ابنى وعلى طول لياليك 
لجل مايطلع صبح عليك 
الا وناسى 
لو مش ممكن تيجى عنيها جوه عنيك 
املى عيونك دمع عليها 
لجل مايطلع صبح عليك 
ماتلاقى دمعة 
لو مش ممكن تسمع صوتها
 إسمع صوتك 
غنى كمان ... أضحك ناى 
اقنع نفسك تنسى إزاى
لو مش ممكن تمسك إيدها 
امسك إيدك ... خد بإيديك
يمكن يطلع صبح عليك 
وانت معدى عذاب أيامك 
معاك أحلامك 
باقية تنور 
ضلمة بكرة 
وكل ماليك .
ــــــــــــــــــ
أحمد أبوسنة

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*شوفتي ياعايدة  كنت بشوف 
لما فتحت الدرج اندلقت منه حروف
حظك يالاه 
والا مافاكر امتى انكتبت
لكن حظك هنشرها ورزقي على الله
شوفي ازاى
ـــــــــــــــــ*
*انا هوَ
انا هوَ 
وجوَه قلبى من جوَه 
كلام احلى من السكر 
وعين مرمر 
وحلم جميل بيتكرر 
فى ليل صبحى
انا انتى 
فى قلبك عين 
فى دمك عين 
بشوف روحك تنادينى 
واشوف رسمك على جبينى 
انا ناسى 
انا فاكر 
انا مش عارف الماضى 
من الحاضر 
لكن عارف حاجة واحدة 
انا هوَ 
وجوَه قلبى من جوَه 
حنين صافى 
نسيم دافى 
هيحميكى فى برد الليل 
وينعشلك حرارة قلبك الجافى 
انا هوَ 
وجوَه قلبك الغايب 
منيش عارف فى  مين جوَه 
منيش عارف 
قفلتى حلمك الأخضر 
شطبتى لونك البمبة 
بتستنى نصيب كداب 
منيش عارف حاجة عنك 
ولا عارف منين أنتى 
انا أحمد
فمين انتى
انا هو 
قلبى من زمان مليان 
حاجات ليكى 
وإيدى مادة لإيديها 
بتستنى وتتمنى 
تشوف الراحة فى إيديكى 
وعينى باصة ع. المغرب
من المشرق بتستنظر
نسيم طيفك 
ده إن عدى 
انا هوَ
انا حلمك سنين سنك
وانا حتة جمال منك 
ونسمة فى ليالى الصيف 
بتتمشى مابين شعرك 
وانا الشاعر 
وده شعرك 
وانا دلوقتى مش خايف 
من الماضى 
من الحاضر 
لكن خايف قوى منك
تكونى حلم 
فى ليل كداب
ولا ليكى وجود أصلاً
وقولة يأس 
الا ياريت 
ماكان كنا 
ولا كنتى
مانيش عارف حاجة عنك 
ولاصورتك ولا شكلك 
ولاحلمك ولون شعرك    
انا هوَ 
فمين أنتى 
انا المجهول بيتمنى الأمل ليكى 
وانا المجنون بحلم عبيط 
الاقيكى معايا وحدنا فى البيت 
فى بيت قلبى 
بيبانه اتلونت بيكى 
حيطانه اتشكلت قصة 
تقول للعاشقين عنا
منين كنا 
ومين منا 
شاف التانى
من الأول 
انا الأول كمان انتى 
مانيش عارف مين الأول 
مانيش عارف حاجة عنك 
انا هوَ 
فمين انتى 
انا كل القلوب ليكى 
وانا كل العيون بيكى 
وانا كل الكلام فى الصمت 
صوت واحد يناديكى 
ولا زيك فى كل الكون 
فى جمالك يجاريكى 
انا هو 
فمين هو ..خدك منى 
ومين هو 
شغل قلبك كده عنى
انا اسف !!!!!!
ياأ نا...................... ياهو 
*	*	*	*
انا حافظ ومتأكد 
كل أحلام البنات   
مرسوم انا 
محفور عليها من سنين 
 منبع هنا وبركان حنين 
شوفى مساحة حبنا 
قيسى المسافة بين عنينا مرتين 
هتلاقى مين ؟؟
هتلاقى كل الناس بتسأل
وأنا المقياس للعاشقين 
وأنا المقياس للعاشقين 
أنا هوَ
فمين أنتى .
أن هوَ
ففين أنتى .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أحمدأبوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*إشمعنى هو يفتح الدرج وأنا لأ؟
أنا دلوقتي هاأفتح بس الدرج الصغير
ولو كيده مانفعش
هاأضطر أفتح الدولاب*

*بعلنها ع الملأ
		قلبي خلاص إتسرأ

خدوا مني أبو عين كحيله
مابقاش ف إيديـَّـه حيله
غير إني كل ليله
أشتاقلـُه ع الورأ

إخترت أكونلـُـه هو
سكنتـُه ف قلبي جوه
ده وعدني بدنيا حلوه
و ف وعده ياناس سـَـدأ

مين فينا اللي إبتدى
ع التاني جه ندى
ف إجابه محدده
ده حب ماهوش سبأ

وأعلنها ع الملأ
قلبي خلاص إتسَرأ
*
عصام علم الدين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يانبع حنان بيترقرق
> فى صوت كروان بيزقزق
> ونور فجرى اللى بيشقشق
> فى نظره كلها أحساس
> باحبه ياناس
> 
> واولع له شموع قلبى
> تنور له طريق دربى
> واقول فى النور وليه اخبى
> ...



دا الكلام ولا بلاش
هيّا دى بحق المعانى
اللى بتنعنش فؤادى
والقى نفسى يا حبيبتى
روحت فى الاخر بلاش
ومش مهم ان عشت اعانى
بس بينى وبين عيونك
الف ميت مليون حقيقه
لسه ما بينى وبينك
عايشه احلامى البريئه
تعصرى قلبى ساعات
بالمحبه والغرام
وأما يصفالى فؤادك 
هيا فى الاخر دقيقه
هوا دا العدل التمام؟
عارفه يا اجمل معانى..
ف سكتى
يا هديه م اللى خالقنى ..
وفرح وحدتى
لو ما كنتيش انت جنبى
كنت رايح اقضى ساعاتى
انعى همى ووحدتى ::rolleyes::

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *الأخت الفاضله عايده
> وأنا لم أقصد أنك قصدتيني ولكن شعرت بحاجتي مثلك إلى بعض الهدوء مع نفسي
> بس برضه معترض على ضلمت
> تقبلي أنت وزوجك الكريم خالص تحياتي وأدعو الله العلي القدير أن يبارك لكما ويملأ بيتكما دوما بالحب
> والإستقرار وكل الخير
> 
> أخوكم عصام علم الدين*


الاخ العزيز عصام
شكرا جزيلا على دعواتك لى ولزوجى بظهر الغيب ولكم مثله ان شاء الله
بالنسبه لكلمة ضلمت فانا اعلم ان كتاباتنا عن المشاكل والاحداث الجاريه من شانه ان يسلط الضوء عليها وينير العقول بالوعى لها والتفكير فى حلول لها اذن العمليه مابتضلمش عندما نكتب عنها
وانما قصدت انها ضلمت لكثرة الاحداث المحبطه حولنا
والان انظر الى القاعه وقولى مش بالذمه شكلها كده احلى

----------


## bedo_ic

كلمات جميلة
شكرا لك وتحياتى

----------


## عايده العشرى

> عشانك بس ياعايدة
> ودعوة للهوا قايدة
> عشان انتى اكيد اختي
> هفتحلك تانى الادراج
> واطلعلك حاجات عندي
> قفلت عليها من مدة
> وشوفي ازاى
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> ...


اشكرك اخى أحمد على مشاركتك التى اضاءت الصفحه ولو انى مش عايزه من الدرج
انا عايزه تطلع حاجه طازه وبنار الفرن

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*ياريت عندي
ولا كنتش احوش عنك
ياريت اقدر اجيب تاني من الاحرف
واشبكها
ياريت اقدر احس بها
كده تانى
خلاص حاسس بيها ماتت
ودرجي مقبره ليها
ياريت عندى
ولا كنتش احوش عنك
وقلمي اللى كان مدفع
يخش القلب
خلاص عجز 
من الايام
ومش حاسس 
لهيب الحب
ومش حاسس بغير
وطني
وفين هو ؟؟
ـــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عايده العشرى

> دا الكلام ولا بلاش
> هيّا دى بحق المعانى
> اللى بتنعنش فؤادى
> والقى نفسى يا حبيبتى
> روحت فى الاخر بلاش
> ومش مهم ان عشت اعانى
> بس بينى وبين عيونك
> الف ميت مليون حقيقه
> لسه ما بينى وبينك
> ...


آدم ياعمرى
بتنادينى
 وانا عايشه عمر تانى جوه منك
بص جواك
 هتلاقينى تحت جلدك نبت ضلعك

بص جنبك
تلقى عمرى اللى ابتدا بنظره عينيك
روحى ردت
 يوم مازفتنى الملايكه بين ايديك
والجمال اللى انت حاسه أصله منك

آدم ياحبى
ياللى كل الكون ده كله ما اتخلقشى 
غير عشانا
كل احلامنا البريئه والجريئه
 خلت الدنيا دى جنه
والوجود ده كله أصبح طعم تانى
والورود دى اتلونت بدفء كلامنا

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *إشمعنى هو يفتح الدرج وأنا لأ؟
> أنا دلوقتي هاأفتح بس الدرج الصغير
> ولو كيده مانفعش
> هاأضطر أفتح الدولاب*
> 
> *بعلنها ع الملأ
> 		قلبي خلاص إتسرأ
> 
> خدوا مني أبو عين كحيله
> ...


الله لله ياعم عصام
يه الاغانى الحلوه دى ومخبيها فى الدولاب لصغير ياترى الدولاب الكبير فيه أيه
تسلم الايادى
تحياتى

----------


## حتة سكرة

مافيش حاجة تتقال  غير اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  عليكم  متعتونا بكلام جميل راقي كلة احساس

ربنا يحميكم يارب

----------


## عايده العشرى

> كلمات جميلة
> شكرا لك وتحياتى


الاخ الكريم بيدووووو
أسعدنى جدا مرورك واعجابك بما اكتب
شكرا وفى انتظارك دائما

----------


## عايده العشرى

> مافيش حاجة تتقال  غير اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  عليكم  متعتونا بكلام جميل راقي كلة احساس
> 
> ربنا يحميكم يارب


الاخت العزيزه حتة سكره
الحمد لله ان امتعناكى
 وشكرا على مرورك الذى اسعدنا
فى انتظارك دائما

----------


## badry_1986

جميله اوى يا عايده
وجميله وجميله وجميله............
وحلوه اوى اشعار احمد ابو سنه وعصام علم الدين

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *ياريت عندي
> ولا كنتش احوش عنك
> ياريت اقدر اجيب تاني من الاحرف
> واشبكها
> ياريت اقدر احس بها
> كده تانى
> خلاص حاسس بيها ماتت
> ودرجي مقبره ليها
> ياريت عندى
> ...


أطلع من دول ياعم احمد وخليك جاد
وان كنت عامل تقيل بافكرك باياد

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

يابنت الايه ياعفريته
عاوز تعملي زيطة
يغلوش ع الكلام كله
كلامك حلو واللهى 
بياخدني 
ولكن مش 
بيأمرني
ولو جيتك 
وفضيت حتة من قلبي
هكون واقف  كده مكسوف
مالاقي حاجة تسترني
ولا حتي الحروف تنفع
ويمكن انطق الكلمة 
ونفس الكلمة
تكسرني
ـــــــــــــــــ
احمد ابوسنة

----------


## عايده العشرى

> جميله اوى يا عايده
> وجميله وجميله وجميله............
> وحلوه اوى اشعار احمد ابو سنه وعصام علم الدين


الاخ العزيز سيف
اسعدنى مرورك جدا وجميل تلقيك لما نكتب 
ننتظر مرورك دائما

----------


## عايده العشرى

> *شوفتي ياعايدة  كنت بشوف 
> لما فتحت الدرج اندلقت منه حروف
> حظك يالاه 
> والا مافاكر امتى انكتبت
> لكن حظك هنشرها ورزقي على الله
> شوفي ازاى
> ـــــــــــــــــ*
> *انا هوَ
> انا هوَ 
> ...


أنت هوه 
وانا ماقدرش ع الجمال دوه
جميله فعلا ياشاعر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> آدم ياعمرى
> بتنادينى
>  وانا عايشه عمر تانى جوه منك
> بص جواك
>  هتلاقينى تحت جلدك نبت ضلعك
> 
> بص جنبك
> تلقى عمرى اللى ابتدا بنظره عينيك
> روحى ردت
> ...


آآآآآآه يا حوا

كل شىء جوايا ديما بيناديكى

منتى من اصل البدايه 

كنتى ضلع من الضلوع

لو تغيبى عنى حبه

الفؤاد يرجع حزين

والعيون تغرق فى دوامة  دموع

والتقينى زى تايه

الف شىء جوايا قى لحظه يجوع

آآآآآآآآآه يا حوا

ياللى علمتي ف عمرى 

الف ميت مليون علامه

كنت رغم الحزن اشوفك

انسى همى بأبتسامه

والبريق اللى ف عيونك

لفلف القلب بدفا

واحتويتى عمرى كله

لما تدعيلى يا غاليه 

بالامان وبالسلامه

----------


## عايده العشرى

> آآآآآآه يا حوا
> 
> كل شىء جوايا ديما بيناديكى
> 
> منتى من اصل البدايه 
> 
> كنتى ضلع من الضلوع
> 
> لو تغيبى عنى حبه
> ...


أمان الدنيا انا عايشاه
سعاده انك قريب منى
يوم اسند راسى على كتفك
واحس بصدق نبضاتك
تطمنّى

واسمع عزف اوتارك
بتطربنى

ساعتها تاخدنى النشوه
واحس ان الحياه حلوه
لاهم الناس يكدرنى
ولاغربه بتقلقنى

لكن لو ثانيه تبعدنى
وكل الدنيا تندهنى
تموت الروح فى بعادك
وكل الكون ماينفعنى

----------

